# SPs and +1 channels



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure that this has been asked before, and probably by me , but for the benefit of any 'new' Tivo users (and me as I've forgotten ), I'll ask it again!

If I have an SP set up for a given show on both the original channel and it's +1, why does a clash with the first showing get scheduled on the next showing on the original channel and not the "one hour later" on the +1?

If I recall correctly, a WL is the only way to do this, or do I remember something about putting the +1 SP first?

Thanks!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You have requested that all showings on the main channel are recorded ahead of the +1 channel. If you put the +1 first it will do a later +1 recording ahead of the earlier main channel recording.

It does all available recordings in priority order - it doesn't go through the list checking if a lower priority is on earlier.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So there's no actual way to say "get the next-available +1 if you can't get the original showing"? Oh well!


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

A wishlist (or Advanced Wishlist (AWL)) may be the better option - but it depends on other possible matches/older showings/repeats etc etc.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Wishlist does take an episode based on its next screening on any available channel. So it would take the +1 ahead of a later main channel screening.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

What I meant to say what that there may be loads of unwanted hits too; re-runs, showings on other channels too. Best to try it and see


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> What I meant to say what that there may be loads of unwanted hits too; re-runs, showings on other channels too. Best to try it and see


I wonder if this is a job for a hack. Somehow search for clashes and if a recording can be shifted to it's +1 channel (or vice versa) and avoid a clash then it does so. Not knowing the capabilities of tivoweb modules or tcl scripts I don't know if this is fantasy. If that's not clear, in other words, each SP for a main channel will automatically switch a recording to the +1 channel to avoid a clash that would result in one of them not being recorded.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I would just use a Title Wishlist with FRO set. 

If that picks up too much junk then use an Advanced Wishlist, find something that distinguishes the latest series from the repeats - eg. a new actor only in the new series - and make that mandatory with a :up:


----------

